# Help with wheel and tire purchase



## Nein7Oh (Sep 27, 2013)

I have a MK4 Jetta GLI. It currently has Monte Carlo's and 225/45 Conti Extreme Contact DWS at all the way around. I am looking at buying some Alzor 349s.


The Alzor 349's are obviously coming from ECS Tuning and they're 18" x 8" or 18" x 9" at +30 offset








My GLI came factory with 18's, and despite what I thought would be the correct rolling diameter to match what came on the car, the speedo is off by about 3-4 mph (as confirmed by 2 different gps devices and those drive by radar signs). The car is currently lowered on Neuspeed Sport springs in the rear, with stock suspension up front. I have the correct struts and springs to match the rear (they came with the car but were not installed due to rubbing issues from the wheels and tires that came on it)


*If I lower the car evenly (neuspeed springs all the way around), which wheels and what size tires should I go with to avoid rubbing but still sit relatively flush with the fenders?*

*BEFORE:*










*AFTER:*










*DESIRED:*


----------



## Nein7Oh (Sep 27, 2013)

Okay.... fine.

I'm going with the Alzor 349. 18x8 ET30 and some 225/40/18 Hankook Ventus S1 noble2's and I'll buy some spacers if I need them. I was already going to do a stud conversion. Probably get the whole thing done for under $1000 depending on whether I get spacers or not. I'll clean up the Monte's and sell them to recoup some of my cost since I doubt I'll need to run winter wheels and snow tires down here.

It'll probably be a month before I get the money together, but I'll update this with pictures after I get them installed.


----------

